

Embark (YC S11) Is Now Plotting Two Million Transit Trips A Month - noinput
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/25/yc-funded-embark-is-now-plotting-two-million-transit-trips-a-month/

======
Sujan
The apps are gorgeous.

Feedback: The bit.ly link to the Android market uses your old name and so
doesn't work. Don't loose all that traffic :/

~~~
thauburger
Thanks, Sujan! I've updated the links on the site. Glad you like the design!

